

Why Not To Do a Startup by Dave McClure - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/startup/why-not-to-do-a-startup-dave-mcclure/

======
pedalpete
Great tip at 14:55. He really points out what you have to do to really point
out the 'problem'. Make the other person 'feel' the pain. You can't just
mention the problem. Visceral!

